# How to Write Epic Orchestral Music for Film



## gh0stwrit3r (Jun 25, 2019)

I released a video on my Youtube Channel in which I show you how I wrote my Epic Orchestral Music Track "Final Frontier". It really goes in depth. I talk about which virtual instruments I've used, how I did the combination / layering of the different libraries, how the rhythm is build up, strings, brass. Show you the entire midi mockup. Etc.

I hope it inspires you and helps you to write your own epic orchestral music!

Don't forget to hit that like button if you appreciate this video. And sub to my channel if you're interested in how to write music for film, tv and games. Or have an interest in sounddesign and sound recording.


----------

